# My Xiphos 7-string (High Res Pics Galore, Be Patient)



## zimbloth (Feb 22, 2008)

My Ibanez XPT707 came yesterday. It's a really sweet guitar, a lot better than I thought it would be. It plays and sounds really nice, and I love the way it looks in person. Another nice touch is it's relatively light-weight. Excellent fretwork, no flaws. I'm not too sold on the bridge yet, but we'll see. 

On to the pics...


----------



## Se7enMeister (Feb 22, 2008)

very nice


----------



## Blood Tempest (Feb 22, 2008)

Very nice man! Looks awesome! Congrats!


----------



## Codyyy (Feb 22, 2008)

Is it neck heavy when playing standing up? Looks like the strap buttons are in the same place as the 6er.


Still, looks nice. Definitely better than the Ibanez shots of it.


----------



## Apophis (Feb 22, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 22, 2008)

Codyyy said:


> Is it neck heavy when playing standing up? Looks like the strap buttons are in the same place as the 6er.
> 
> 
> Still, looks nice. Definitely better than the Ibanez shots of it.



It's not too bad, I could play it at shows as is with no issues whatsoever. It's definitely perfect sitting down though.


----------



## drawnQ (Feb 22, 2008)

i see what you mean about the bridge. is there a production trem model 7?


----------



## ibznorange (Feb 22, 2008)

badass. it seemingly scares your cat too
how long till blackouts
i give it an hour


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 22, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> badass. it seemingly scares your cat too
> how long till blackouts
> i give it an hour



I already have a set of Blackouts on hand if I want to swap, which I probably will. It sounds goos as is so far, but I won't get to give it the VHT test until tomorrow.

Yeah I didn't even notice my cat was sitting there at first


----------



## ibznorange (Feb 22, 2008)

sitting in terrorz!
cute kitty 

the finish is looking pretty consistantly green in these pics. does it go gray at all? what of purplez? the stock pictures made it look like it has some purple glint going on


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Feb 22, 2008)

Your pics makes me want one of those again.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 22, 2008)

man that thing is sweet, if it were baritone scale it'd be almost perfect, lol


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 22, 2008)

Yeah its pretty much either dark grey, green, or some kind of purple-ish metallic medley of random colors. I really dig it.


----------



## technomancer (Feb 22, 2008)

That looks killer... except for that damn bridge 

I might have to pick one of those up to try out at some point...


----------



## cow 7 sig (Feb 22, 2008)

i really cant fuckn wait for mine to come in,these pics are awesome


----------



## SHREDTOKILL (Feb 22, 2008)

pure sechhhss


----------



## Kotex (Feb 22, 2008)

Congrats and it looks nice man.


----------



## Rich5150 (Feb 22, 2008)

Congrats looks cool i really want to try one of them out sooner than later


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Feb 22, 2008)

You're required by law to administer the works of the Prophet Muhammad for us.

Well, get to it.


----------



## phantaz (Feb 22, 2008)

Sweet man. The more I play mine the more I like it. I did however break down and move the strap buttons to help with the neck dive. But you're right, sitting down it feels just about perfect.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Feb 22, 2008)

Congrats! I want one really bad now!


----------



## kristallin (Feb 22, 2008)

:fap: :fap: :fap: :fap:


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 22, 2008)

phantaz said:


> Sweet man. The more I play mine the more I like it. I did however break down and move the strap buttons to help with the neck dive. But you're right, sitting down it feels just about perfect.



Yeah it's not really unplayable standing though. Wherever I'd be playing I'd have some kind of monitors or something to lean on anyways


----------



## skinhead (Feb 22, 2008)

Damn, that's sweet


----------



## Luan (Feb 22, 2008)

It is more pretty than I thought it would be.

Congratz


----------



## djpharoah (Feb 22, 2008)

Damn Nick - thats awesome. I love your couch man


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 22, 2008)

mmmm cat


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 22, 2008)

djpharoah said:


> Damn Nick - thats awesome. I love your couch man



Haha, it's okay. It's like 30 years old or something, not as comfy as I'd like


----------



## sepherus (Feb 22, 2008)

is that a korg ca-20 i spy? 
the bridge looks hella massive and metal as fuck, if only it came in black instead of chrome though, people wouldnt complain about it as much. personally i like it, better transfer of sound i would imagine too.


----------



## Leon (Feb 22, 2008)

it looks like they used extra sharktooth inlays from 6-stringed necks on that neck


----------



## sepherus (Feb 22, 2008)

P.S. wtf is the cavity in the upper wing for? there is seemingly no purpose for it that i can see.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 22, 2008)

sepherus said:


> P.S. wtf is the cavity in the upper wing for? there is seemingly no purpose for it that i can see.



I have no idea I didn't even notice. It doesn't really bother me though.


----------



## technomancer (Feb 22, 2008)

It's the output jack route guys


----------



## Ryan (Feb 22, 2008)

Looks badass. I didnt think it it would be so thick 
i mean, it makes sense, but for some reason i thought it would have been thinner.
Nice score.


----------



## El Caco (Feb 22, 2008)

Looks like a good place to stick the 9v when you install Blackouts or piezos


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 22, 2008)

s7eve said:


> Looks like a good place to stick the 9v when you install Blackouts or piezos



 Which I might be doing as soon as tomorrow


----------



## Stitch (Feb 22, 2008)

Good luck with those pickup ears. 

Looks epic dude. You need to stock these.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 22, 2008)

Stitch said:


> Good luck with those pickup ears.
> 
> Looks epic dude. You need to stock these.



I could stock mine I suppose, when I inevitably want to buy half the stuff we stock and I'm broke again 

PS: I thought the Blackouts were made to fit in Ibanez and stuff like that?


----------



## nordhauser06 (Feb 22, 2008)

Leon said:


> it looks like they used extra sharktooth inlays from 6-stringed necks on that neck



Yeah, I'm glad to see I'm not the only one who thinks that. That and the bridge are the only things keeping me away. Besides that jazz, it looks fuckin' badass.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 22, 2008)

It's too bad you guys are letting such minor things keep you away from such a remarkable guitar. Words can't express how well it plays and how overall badass it is. When playing it you'd forget all about that silliness 

It's just my opinion, but I'd take these inlays over plain old dots any day.


----------



## FortePenance (Feb 23, 2008)

Leon said:


> it looks like they used extra sharktooth inlays from 6-stringed necks on that neck



Yep, I've been thinking that on all Xiphos 7s so far, like the inlays were slightly disproportionate.

This thread further fuels my gas for a Xiphos 7.


----------



## ibznorange (Feb 23, 2008)

that bridge looks odd there, but its starting to grow on me. looks reliable as fuck


----------



## Justin Bailey (Feb 23, 2008)

Man I like the Xiphos more each time I see one.


----------



## -K4G- (Feb 23, 2008)

Justin Bailey said:


> Man I like the Xiphos more each time I see one.



yup.


----------



## brother mack (Feb 23, 2008)

Justin Bailey said:


> Man I like the Xiphos more each time I see one.



+1


----------



## Sebastian (Feb 23, 2008)

Congrats !! looks awesome !


----------



## Aled Smith (Feb 23, 2008)

Nice, but no trem WTF???


----------



## Shawn (Feb 23, 2008)

Nice score, Nick and great pics! That thing looks badass.


----------



## Drew (Feb 23, 2008)

I want one of those.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 23, 2008)

Drew Peterson: Bringing the metal back.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 23, 2008)

Drew said:


> I want one of those.



Yeah you'd really like it, it plays and sounds excellent. And like you always say, it would be a hit at 'blues jams'


----------



## Allen Garrow (Feb 23, 2008)

Fuk'n sweet! how do you like the neck profile?

~A


----------



## emmure (Feb 23, 2008)

wow that thing looks retarded.


----------



## the.godfather (Feb 23, 2008)

I must admit I wasn't a huge fan of it when I saw the catalogue pics. But now I'm sold.  The fit and finish on it looks pretty sound from here. I'm really loving the colour on it. It's probably one of those finishes that you have to see in-person to really appreciate though.


----------



## Napalm (Feb 23, 2008)

Awesome score man !!! When I had gotten a chance to play one I was super stoked at how it played....A buddy of mine ended up buying it and he was blown a way as well. Id agree the inlays are better than dots any day. 



Have you given it the VHT test yet ?


----------



## MerlinTKD (Feb 23, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> man that thing is sweet, if it were baritone scale it'd be almost perfect, lol



You know, ever pic I see of these, the neck looks too short!  A 27-28" scale would KILL!


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 23, 2008)

Allen Garrow said:


> Fuk'n sweet! how do you like the neck profile?
> 
> ~A



I love it. It's very fast and comfortable. It's not ultra thin or chunky either, a nice in-between. Not too far off from the Jackson or ESP necks but a touch slimmer.



Napalm said:


> Awesome score man !!! When I had gotten a chance to play one I was super stoked at how it played....A buddy of mine ended up buying it and he was blown a way as well. Id agree the inlays are better than dots any day.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you given it the VHT test yet ?



Yeah man, it really is awesome. It totally rips. No VHT test yet, I will be in about an hour though 



emmure said:


> wow that thing looks retarded.



Ok? Good to know. I'd be willing to bet most people hating on this guitar would really like it if they got to play one in person.


----------



## emmure (Feb 23, 2008)

its sarcasm. our other guitarist is gassing for one hardcore. i had a b.c. rich beast 2 yrs ago lol. i used to love the crazy shapes.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Feb 23, 2008)

Holy fucking shit! I got to play one of these today. Guys, this is a great guitar. It's absolutely perfect for me, I love everything about it (though there are more ideal pickups). Quality was AWESOME, I like this thing way more than my RG7620, and that's a really really great guitar. It was the most badass looking guitar there, and OMG so comfortable to sit and play with. I was with my band, we played the Power Rangers theme song and got applause from the people that work there. I wouldn't hesitate to buy this at all. Seriously the most comfortable 7 I've played.


----------



## FoxZero (Feb 23, 2008)

emmure said:


> its sarcasm. our other guitarist is gassing for one hardcore. i had a b.c. rich beast 2 yrs ago lol. i used to love the crazy shapes.



Next time just do something like [sarcasm] ect. [sarcasm] so you don't piss people off cause I know I would be. And I love Beasts 

Anyways, yeah that Xiphos is lookin badass. One of the dudes I talk to online got the sixer a while back and he's totally in love with it. If it had a trem and I if I liked the way ibbies played I'd be gasin so bad.  

Does it play differently from most ibbys? I've played all kinds of ibbys and the string spacing is always crazy close and I don't like the super thin necks, there always uncomfortable to my hands.


----------



## Rick (Feb 24, 2008)

Awesome.


----------



## tie my rope (Feb 24, 2008)

WOW  

that thing is sex.


----------



## FortePenance (Feb 24, 2008)

What's the VHT verdict?

Oh! And how do you think this compares to say a Loomis or an Agile, if you have any experience with them?


----------



## unconventional (Feb 24, 2008)

Nice axe and pics cheif. I'm starting to like mine a bit more. I moved my strap locks to the underside of the front and rear points and seems to work out better. I'm starting to like the pickups a tad better. I'm just not use to the sound of the low 7 string. It's foreign sounding to me. 

Overal it's a nice guitar and I'm pretty happy with it. It's too damn green though I think.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 24, 2008)

FoxZero said:


> Does it play differently from most ibbys? I've played all kinds of ibbys and the string spacing is always crazy close and I don't like the super thin necks, there always uncomfortable to my hands.


The regular Xiphos' neck reminds me of my ESP's, the shape is much more rounded than their regular necks, kind of interesting.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 24, 2008)

FortePenance said:


> What's the VHT verdict?
> 
> Oh! And how do you think this compares to say a Loomis or an Agile, if you have any experience with them?



I guess a lot of posts from last night/early AM got deleted because I posted a lengthy post-Rehearsal/VHT review in this thread, but now it's gone. That sucks. The verdict is it's amazing. I don't feel like writing it all up again, perhaps later.



unconventional said:


> Nice axe and pics cheif. I'm starting to like mine a bit more. I moved my strap locks to the underside of the front and rear points and seems to work out better. I'm starting to like the pickups a tad better. I'm just not use to the sound of the low 7 string. It's foreign sounding to me.
> 
> Overal it's a nice guitar and I'm pretty happy with it. It's too damn green though I think.



Thanks dude. Yeah man you'll get used to it, perhaps experiment with different string brands/gauges, as that can be a crucial factor in getting the low B string to sound the way you want.

Good luck


----------



## ibznorange (Feb 24, 2008)

goddamnit chris. he always gets the big ass huge posts deleted too 
oh well. he keeps the site running... most of the time  




kinda OT, hows the hottubes treating you?


----------



## FoxZero (Feb 24, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> The regular Xiphos' neck reminds me of my ESP's, the shape is much more rounded than their regular necks, kind of interesting.



That sounds interesting, I've never played an ESP though,  I'm cravin me some trem so this wouldn't work for me anyways. Goddamn I sold my only guitar with a recessed trem (but it was a shitty trem so I guess it worked out)!


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 24, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> goddamnit chris. he always gets the big ass huge posts deleted too
> oh well. he keeps the site running... most of the time
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know, the guy I'm starting the boutique store with gave it to me, I haven't tried it out yet 

In regards to the Xiphos 7 at my band practice w/ my VHT, the gist of it was that I was shocked at how great it sounded considering how lame the Xiphos 6 and every other DActivator guitar I've played sounded. It was really punchy, clear, brutal, aggressive and musical. Lead tones especially were really expressive and huge sounding. The neck position sounds fantastic as well. I really could not be any happier with this guitar. I'd recommend it to anybody.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Feb 24, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> I don't know, the guy I'm starting the boutique store with gave it to me, I haven't tried it out yet
> 
> In regards to the Xiphos 7 at my band practice w/ my VHT, the gist of it was that I was shocked at how great it sounded considering how lame the Xiphos 6 and every other DActivator guitar I've played sounded. It was really punchy, clear, brutal, aggressive and musical. Lead tones especially were really expressive and huge sounding. The neck position sounds fantastic as well. I really could not be any happier with this guitar. I'd recommend it to anybody.



That's the feeling I got when I played it. And still, omg, it couldn't sit more perfect!


----------



## mat091285 (Feb 24, 2008)

hey zimbloth any clips of the Xiphos 7 in action? I am still waiting for the guitar to show up in Hong Kong ... or unless .. someones already .. got it first ... 

BTW also want to ask do you have any neck dives? I again having neck dives for my VBT700 .. not really a cousin of the Xiphos but close enough .... 

Any resolutions to solve this problem?

Thanks!


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 24, 2008)

mat091285 said:


> hey zimbloth any clips of the Xiphos 7 in action? I am still waiting for the guitar to show up in Hong Kong ... or unless .. someones already .. got it first ...
> 
> BTW also want to ask do you have any neck dives? I again having neck dives for my VBT700 .. not really a cousin of the Xiphos but close enough ....
> 
> ...



No neck diving whatsoever man. It's not as balanced as a Soloist of course, but I really had NO problems playing the entire rehearsal standing up, it stayed in place perfectly without the need to drill new strap hole positions. Granted having something to lean your foot on makes it easier, but even without any props I had no issues - honest!

As for clips, I don't think I can whip any together this week, I have too many other things going on. I will be using to record leads on our next batch of recordings though.


----------



## mat091285 (Feb 25, 2008)

Sweet! hopw to hear some clips soon! .. btw .. what straps are you using? Maybe that is the key to my neck dive issues ...


----------



## darren (Feb 25, 2008)

Leon said:


> it looks like they used extra sharktooth inlays from 6-stringed necks on that neck



It drives me nuts when they don't re-scale big inlays to fit the wider 7-string fretboard. Not even the Jackson Custom Shop does it.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 25, 2008)

mat091285 said:


> Sweet! hopw to hear some clips soon! .. btw .. what straps are you using? Maybe that is the key to my neck dive issues ...



Some random lame one I'm borrowing from our drummer. I really don't know why it dives so bad for people, it really doesn't with me


----------



## mnemonic (Feb 25, 2008)

so how does that bridge compare to a TOM bridge? looks like it would feel the same but you never know till you try one.



also, looks awesome  i was never really a fan of those when the first came out (in the 6 string version) but i gotta say, it sure is growing on me, haha.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 25, 2008)

mnemonic said:


> so how does that bridge compare to a TOM bridge? looks like it would feel the same but you never know till you try one.
> 
> 
> 
> also, looks awesome  i was never really a fan of those when the first came out (in the 6 string version) but i gotta say, it sure is growing on me, haha.



The bridge is okay. It feels similar to a TOM bridge. I'd prefer a Tone Pros bridge, but it gets the job done. Everything else about the guitar is awesome


----------



## Lankles (Feb 25, 2008)

Would it be a match for an SC607B? (Actually thinking of the 608, but 7vs8 is stretching the comparison)

Am I better off getting a Randall V2 for punishing yet relatively inexpensive tight tone? Should I just get all three?


----------



## mnemonic (Feb 25, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> The bridge is okay. It feels similar to a TOM bridge. I'd prefer a Tone Pros bridge, but it gets the job done. Everything else about the guitar is awesome



awesome.

i guess i dont really need to worry about it i doubt we'll be seeing a lefty model this century


----------



## loktide (Feb 25, 2008)

great pics man!!!

i wasn't digging the finish or the guitar much bacsed on the pics i've seen until now, but it seems you really captured it on its better side. The finish looks great! I'm really liking this guitar


btw, i remember some guy changing the position of the upper strap lock to the side of the small horn above the nech to prevent the guitar from neck-diving. There was also a vid. I'm too lazy to use the search function but it was linked on a post somewhere on this forum


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 25, 2008)

Lankles said:


> Would it be a match for an SC607B? (Actually thinking of the 608, but 7vs8 is stretching the comparison)
> 
> Am I better off getting a Randall V2 for punishing yet relatively inexpensive tight tone? Should I just get all three?



Yeah it's definitely a match for the SC607b, and as a lot of people know I owned and adored that guitar as well. I'd say they're about equal but I like the way the Xiphos looks better.

The Randall V2 isn't bad, but it really is overpriced for what it is. There are far better options to get legit kickass tube tone at less than boutique prices.


----------



## Naren (Feb 25, 2008)

That guitar looks slick in those pics. Best Xiphos pics I've seen so far.


----------



## FortePenance (Feb 25, 2008)

mat091285 said:


> hey zimbloth any clips of the Xiphos 7 in action? I am still waiting for the guitar to show up in Hong Kong ... or unless .. someones already .. got it first ...
> 
> BTW also want to ask do you have any neck dives? I again having neck dives for my VBT700 .. not really a cousin of the Xiphos but close enough ....
> 
> ...



Hehe, you and me too bruv! I stopped by Tom Lee today, no word on the XPT707FX yet... so I'm going ahead with modding my 6er then saving up for the Xiphos (a horrendously lengthy process that may even take until Christmas )


----------



## mat091285 (Feb 26, 2008)

Wow ... another Hong Kong er ... btw ... do you know if all the new Ibanez are all made in INDO? I kind of leaning to get an s320 ... since .. i think Tom Lee .. still stocks . the S320 ... MIK .. not MII yet .. what are your tips on it? And Since they are on sale now .. but not sure if it includes .. all the Ibby .. guitars .. 



FortePenance said:


> Hehe, you and me too bruv! I stopped by Tom Lee today, no word on the XPT707FX yet... so I'm going ahead with modding my 6er then saving up for the Xiphos (a horrendously lengthy process that may even take until Christmas )


----------



## FortePenance (Feb 26, 2008)

I tried the S320, not a bad guitar, I liked the fretwork and the neck felt really nice. I like a slightly thicker body though.

Quite a few Hongers on here actually... Azyiu, me, you, Decreate...


----------



## The Hiryuu (Feb 27, 2008)

Mega-drool. If I had $$$, I'd most likely get this and pop some Blackouts in. Or an 8-string.


----------



## Lankles (Feb 28, 2008)

Discerned anything that isn't so dreamy about it yet? Ways in which your Rico devastate it and leave it a quivering foetus?


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 2, 2008)

Lankles said:


> Discerned anything that isn't so dreamy about it yet? Ways in which your Rico devastate it and leave it a quivering foetus?



Well obviously it doesn't compare to my Rico, it's a hand-made custom shop guitar of the highest order  But for a production model it's one of the most badass guitars I've ever played! I'm still loving it. It plays and sounds great, and it looks awesome. It's definitely my favorite 7 for under $1000.

The only thing I'd (realistically) change about it is the bridge. It gets the job done well but there are better stop-tail bridges out there. Just a minor thing, otherwise the guitar is flawless 



The Hiryuu said:


> Mega-drool. If I had $$$, I'd most likely get this and pop some Blackouts in. Or an 8-string.



It's funny you say that, I have an unopened set of Blackout 7s that I bought to put in this guitar, but as soon as I took this to rehearsal I realized it was perfect as is. It sounds fantastic


----------



## ZXIIIT (Mar 2, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> how much?


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 2, 2008)

Sabu2k1 said:


> how much?



The Blackouts? I paid $170 for them, and since they are still sealed in the shipping box they came in, I'd like the same. Free shipping.


----------



## FoxZero (Mar 2, 2008)

I'd try the Blackouts just to see if it improves things. I've never played an ibby with great pups stocks, even the $1000+ ones. The exception of course are the ones that don't come with ibby pups.


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 2, 2008)

FoxZero said:


> I'd try the Blackouts just to see if it improves things. I've never played an ibby with great pups stocks, even the $1000+ ones. The exception of course are the ones that don't come with ibby pups.



I have Blackouts in my other 7, there's no need to change if I already love how it sounds. I'd rather just sell the Blackouts since I don't have another guitar to put them in currently.


----------



## FoxZero (Mar 2, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> I have Blackouts in my other 7, there's no need to change if I already love how it sounds. I'd rather just sell the Blackouts since I don't have another guitar to put them in currently.



Yeah, I know what you mean. I'm in a similar situation with one of my sixies right now. Plus I'd be switching from passives to actives and I'd have to buy more parts for that. I guess go with the money! I'd like to take em off your hands but I want the six string ones. Nothing's replacing the M7 in my 7-String.


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 2, 2008)

FoxZero said:


> Yeah, I know what you mean. I'm in a similar situation with one of my sixies right now. Plus I'd be switching from passives to actives and I'd have to buy more parts for that. I guess go with the money! I'd like to take em off your hands but I want the six string ones. Nothing's replacing the M7 in my 7-String.



Well Blackouts come with all the pots and things you'd need to make the switch, you wouldn't have to buy any parts. If you want Blackout 6's I can get them for you for a great price. PM me if interested.


----------



## FoxZero (Mar 2, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> Well Blackouts come with all the pots and things you'd need to make the switch, you wouldn't have to buy any parts. If you want Blackout 6's I can get them for you for a great price. PM me if interested.



I'll keep that in mind. I got EMGs laying around and I need parts for them. I wanted specifically to A/B them to EMGs to see if they're as good as I've heard. I'm just tight on funds right now.  Anyways I'm a passive guy, I do want actives in one of my sixies though cause it's made out of shitty would. Actives did wonders to my basswood bass.


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 2, 2008)

FoxZero said:


> I'll keep that in mind. I got EMGs laying around and I need parts for them. I wanted specifically to A/B them to EMGs to see if they're as good as I've heard. I'm just tight on funds right now.  Anyways I'm a passive guy, I do want actives in one of my sixies though cause it's made out of shitty would. Actives did wonders to my basswood bass.



Seymour Duncan's Blackout parts are compatible with EMGs, they both use 25k pots. I'm a passive guy too, but I really love the Blackouts. They're a lot more organic than EMGs, quieter, more low end, less nasally high-mids, just overall better in every facet - IMO


----------



## FoxZero (Mar 3, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> Seymour Duncan's Blackout parts are compatible with EMGs, they both use 25k pots. I'm a passive guy too, but I really love the Blackouts. They're a lot more organic than EMGs, quieter, more low end, less nasally high-mids, just overall better in every facet - IMO



Hmmm... sounds like my BC Rich Mockingbird would love them. The BOs sound right up my alley.  The Bortalini actives in my bass are just lovely, so I'll try actives in my Mock again.


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 3, 2008)

Yeah Blackouts are a great match with mahogany guitars which I assume your Mockingbird is.


----------



## FoxZero (Mar 3, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> Yeah Blackouts are a great match with mahogany guitars which I assume your Mockingbird is.



Agathis. It's one of the cheaper ones (the LM Evil Edge), but it still sounds and plays very well. Agathis has some characteristics of mahogany that I like, so it beats boring basswood  They sound cool, and they sure are cheaper than M6's


----------



## ZeroSignal (Mar 4, 2008)

Hey Zim! Is the XPT707's bridge raised and neck tilted back like a gibson/bc rich with a stoptail? Or is it low-profile like any other Ibanez RG type? I can't really tell from the pictures you see...


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 4, 2008)

It seems pretty low-profile, it's not really like a Tone Pros/Tune-O-Matic. Then again it's not as low profile as a hipshot/fender type bridge. It's somewhere in between I guess. I'll pay closer attention to it tonight @ rehearsal and let you know


----------



## ZeroSignal (Mar 4, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> It seems pretty low-profile, it's not really like a Tone Pros/Tune-O-Matic. Then again it's not as low profile as a hipshot/fender type bridge. It's somewhere in between I guess. I'll pay closer attention to it tonight @ rehearsal and let you know



Thanks! I'd appreciate it.


----------



## col (Mar 6, 2008)

That looks sweet! Mmmmmm.


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 7, 2008)

col said:


> That looks sweet! Mmmmmm.



Yeah I'm still loving it. This is definitely a keeper


----------



## TheMasterplan (Mar 8, 2008)

I fucking need one. I just need the funds and I would be sexing...I mean playing that guitar all day. I'd take it to class and play during lectures too, I'm pretty sure I'd develop an inability to release the neck from my hand. I've been waiting for the seven version of it to come out forever and now that it's here somehow I still don't have the funds for it. I think once I put the D Activator 7's I'm getting discounted from some random dude who let me know he owned a music store on eBay in my 7321, I'll make the bulk of it and sell off the 7321 with DA7's to fill the gap and have the XPT707 as my main seven.


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 8, 2008)

I have to say, the XPT707 is just glorious. I just got home from another band rehearsal with it. Words can't express how incredible it plays and sounds, especially after changing the mediocre strings with Elixir NanoWebs (brought it to a whole other level).

This is easily the best _production __model _7-string Ibanez has ever made IMO. I've owned the RG2027, 5 Universes, K7, J-Customs, RG1077XL, RG76xx, S7420FM, etc...the Ibanez playability mixed in with the neck-thru mahogany sound is just a match made in heaven. The D-Activators that sounded bland in the bolt-on Ibanez' I've played sound terrific with this, superb for leads, rhythm AND as I found out today - cleans! Granted, the VHT Pittbull UL has an amazing clean channel, but still the pickups kicked ass.

My rant is coming to a close, but let me just leave you with one final thought...


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 8, 2008)

I've found that their painted neck models have necks which are at least twice, if not three times as good as the unpainted ones.


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 8, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> I've found that their painted neck models have necks which are at least twice, if not three times as good as the unpainted ones.



The Xiphos is the only Ibanez with a painted neck I've played, but certainly if they're anything like this they should be great. The neck on this thing is so fast, smooth and comfortable. The paint job is excellent, it never gets sticky or anything. I actually prefer it to the raw feeling like UV's have. 

Love this guitar


----------



## technomancer (Mar 8, 2008)

Damnit Zim stop, you're giving me GAS


----------



## unconventional (Mar 9, 2008)

I'll agree about the neck. It is fast. I have a 08 Shecter Hellraiser 7FR and the neck on that is butcher compared to the Ibanez. Ibanez should make necks for Schecter.


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 9, 2008)

unconventional said:


> I'll agree about the neck. It is fast. I have a 08 Shecter Hellraiser 7FR and the neck on that is butcher compared to the Ibanez. Ibanez should make necks for Schecter.



Yeah the neck is sweet. 

If you're not thrilled with the tone, I'd recommend changing the pickups. The D-Activators didn't sound very good with my bandmate's Recto. It happens to sound great with my VHT, so I lucked out.


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Mar 9, 2008)

I pulled the trigger on one yesterday morning  I'm thinking about ordering some Blackouts even though I like D-Activators. I have D-Activators in my UV so I want this guitar to sound different. Maybe the wood type, body shape, lack of pickguard, and the fact that it's neck-thru will make enough difference that I don't have to swap pups?


----------



## ZeroSignal (Mar 9, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> It seems pretty low-profile, it's not really like a Tone Pros/Tune-O-Matic. Then again it's not as low profile as a hipshot/fender type bridge. It's somewhere in between I guess. I'll pay closer attention to it tonight @ rehearsal and let you know



Soooooo...?


----------



## NiCkMiLnE (Mar 9, 2008)

badass, im incredibley tempted by these after playing the 6 string version..


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 9, 2008)

LordOVchaoS said:


> I pulled the trigger on one yesterday morning  I'm thinking about ordering some Blackouts even though I like D-Activators. I have D-Activators in my UV so I want this guitar to sound different. Maybe the wood type, body shape, lack of pickguard, and the fact that it's neck-thru will make enough difference that I don't have to swap pups?



Hold off on the blackouts for now. D-Activators in neck-thru/mahogany sound nothing like in a basswood bolt-on. I bought a pair of Blackouts go put in mine, but I ended up selling them as it sounded so good as is.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Mar 9, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> I've found that their painted neck models have necks which are at least twice, if not three times as good as the unpainted ones.



I've found that to be true as well.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Mar 9, 2008)

Sweet axe man!!


----------



## wes225 (Mar 9, 2008)

sweet guitar, i really really want one but 6 string. too bad the 7 is fixed


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 9, 2008)

wes225 said:


> sweet guitar, i really really want one but 6 string. too bad the 7 is fixed



I'd prefer it be fixed as the Edge III trem is not very good. I owned the Xiphos 6 as well and I can definitely say the 7-string version sounds a LOT better. I don't know if it's because there's more wood in the equation (due to not having to route for a floyd, or just being a 7-string), or if there's a difference between DA7s and DA6s, but it definitely sounds a lot meatier and complex. The notes seem to sustain forever too, it's incredible.


----------



## Despised_0515 (Mar 9, 2008)

Best lookin Xiphos 7 pics on the net


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Mar 10, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> Hold off on the blackouts for now. D-Activators in neck-thru/mahogany sound nothing like in a basswood bolt-on. I bought a pair of Blackouts go put in mine, but I ended up selling them as it sounded so good as is.



Yea, I decided to wait and see what I think of the D-Activators before I spend any more money. The wife appreciates you talking me out of it


----------



## K3V1N SHR3DZ (Mar 14, 2008)

how does the neck compare to other Ibanez stuff?
I have an RG-7321 (it sucks, but i like the neck), and an S7420FM (i love this neck). i LOVE the look of the Xiphos. a neck-thru with DiMarzios and mohogany body for <1k is a fucking STEAL. 

i'm into nevermore/arch enemy-type stuff so its gotta be shredable  AND brutal .
so how 'bout it?


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 14, 2008)

Of course man, it shreds for days. The neck is incredible. It's not as paper thin as the S7420FM it's more like the 7321 but better. You'd love the guitar dude, I promise.

Arch Enemy and Nevermore are two of my top 10 favorite bands, this guitar is definitely well suited for that kind of playing 

-Nick


----------



## ZeroSignal (Mar 14, 2008)

Necrophagist tone possible?


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Mar 14, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> Necrophagist tone possible?



Since Muhammed is using a Xiphos 7-string now I'd say yes  His has EMGs but this is close enough.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Mar 14, 2008)

I meant the amazing Epitaph tone. Not their current live tone...


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Mar 14, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> I meant the amazing Epitaph tone. Not their current live tone...



Sure! Get an Engl E860 and learn to play like Muhammed and you'll sound just like that!!! 

Just fuckin' with ya. I'm getting some pretty damn convincing Necrophagist tones out of it! This is my first Mahogany guitar and I am kicking myself in the ass for not getting one sooner. Neck pickup leads are fucking astounding!!!


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 14, 2008)

Honestly who cares about sounding exactly like him? It's such a futile thing to strive for. What matters is the guitar sounds/plays great, so if you match it up with a good amp and you have your tech-death metal technique down, you'll sound close enough, or perhaps even something you like better thats more 'you'. It's pretty hard to replicate $200,000 quad-tracked recordings, why even bother?


----------



## ZeroSignal (Mar 14, 2008)

*yawn!* Here we go again... 

"So I want to get a sound that's like Obsolete/Dimebag/Led Zep..." Sounds familiar? Everyone does it... You find a tone that you like and then tweak it and adapt it until it becomes your own.

I like the Necrophagist tone and I'm wondering if the guitar can get a similar tone to the JEM that Muhammad used on the solo's or at least if the DA's sound like them as I've heard that they kinda do. And for one, _I_ care.


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 14, 2008)

If you use the same guitar, pickups, strings, amps, amp settings, tubes, pedals, cabinet, speakers, technique, quadruple track with the same studio gear (tube mic pres, console, compressors, equalizer settings)....... yeah you should be good to go 

Kidding aside, you can really get any kind of death metal sounds you could want with this guitar man. You just need to pair it up with the right amp, etc - and have the techniques down. The DA7's are fairly balanced and articulate pickups, you should be able to come close to their tone if you use the same amps, speakers, etc.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks...


----------



## Blazphemer (Apr 23, 2008)

awesome pics!
i am currently in the process of ordering one, and have a few questions?
my first 7 string 

do you think it will be a good match for my ENGL Powerball -> V30 pro cab?

how high is the brigde compared to an original floyd rose(both recessed and non-recessed)?

Gear:
Jackson USA Shannon Soloist (black)
Jackson USA RR1 (black w. gold pins)

ENGL Powerball head -> ENGL vintage 30 4*12 cab


----------



## StevieHimself (Apr 23, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> I already have a set of Blackouts on hand if I want to swap, which I probably will. It sounds goos as is so far, but I won't get to give it the VHT test until tomorrow.
> 
> Yeah I didn't even notice my cat was sitting there at first



Cats and 7-string guitars...life just doesn't get any cooler than that!


----------



## zimbloth (Apr 23, 2008)

Blazphemer said:


> awesome pics!
> i am currently in the process of ordering one, and have a few questions?
> my first 7 string
> 
> ...



Hey dude, congrats I think you'll love it. Despite my new custom shop arrival, I'm still loving my Xiphos 7. 

It could be a good match for the Powerball/V30s certainly, but I really don't know. The D-Activator pickups in this particular guitar sound really cool. It's bright but it has a lot of cool snarl and just enough bass to make it sound full, even for leads. That said, those are the results with my VHT Pittbull which is a pretty dark/middy sounding amp. The Powerball (especially with V30s) is a lot brighter and more scooped sounding, so I can't say for sure if it would be a perfect combination. That said it could end up sounding great, only one way to find out right? Worst comes to worst, just throw in some different pickups and you'd be good to go. 

As for the bridge, it feels a bit weird at first but I got used to it quickly. The profile is fairly low, it's not as comfortable as an OFR, but it's not obstructive either. I love it man, I could play for days on it without any discomfort. It just takes some time to get used to as it's unique.


----------



## auxioluck (Apr 23, 2008)

I want it!!

....Okay, I want one....just need to fix and sell this UV....


----------



## Meh (Apr 25, 2008)

nice guitar does the heel get in the way of playing on the higher frets?


----------



## zimbloth (Apr 25, 2008)

Meh said:


> nice guitar does the heel get in the way of playing on the higher frets?



No not at all. It's neck-thru there isn't much of a heel to speak of


----------



## RXTN (Apr 27, 2008)

My next 7 string Ibanez there! Love it!


----------



## iShred92 (May 9, 2008)

REALLY nice guitar... i have one question about the finish though. I was looking at some other photos http://www.portlandpercussion.com/2008ibanez/XPT04.JPG 

Is that really what it looks like to the eye or did they just use a shitty camera/lighting/? (no offense to the photographer lol)
I have NOT seen this guitar in person thats why i hope u could answer this

I want it to look the way it does in your pictures if u know what i mean...


----------



## zimbloth (May 9, 2008)

iShred92 said:


> REALLY nice guitar... i have one question about the finish though. I was looking at some other photos http://www.portlandpercussion.com/2008ibanez/XPT04.JPG
> 
> Is that really what it looks like to the eye or did they just use a shitty camera/lighting/? (no offense to the photographer lol)
> I have NOT seen this guitar in person thats why i hope u could answer this
> ...



Good news, the photo you linked is just a result of cheesy camera flash. With the naked eye it never looks like that, such as with my pics. 

In pics/videos of me playing it live it doesn't look like that either. It's a gorgeous guitar, no worries.


----------



## iShred92 (May 9, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> Good news, the photo you linked is just a result of cheesy camera flash. With the naked eye it never looks like that, such as with my pics.
> 
> In pics/videos of me playing it live it doesn't look like that either. It's a gorgeous guitar, no worries.


 

Great thanks, im considering getting one of these ...How do the stock pickups sound? and IF u did replace them, with what?


----------



## zimbloth (May 9, 2008)

iShred92 said:


> Great thanks, im considering getting one of these ...How do the stock pickups sound? and IF u did replace them, with what?



The stock DiMarzio D Activators sound very good, I did not feel the need to change them. However, after installing a Bare Knuckle 'Nailbomb' pickup in my other guitar tonight and being absolutely floored with the tone, I'm going to be replacing all the pickups in all my guitars with BKPs.

That said, the DiMarzios sound great in that guitar, I had no desire to change them until today. I think you'd love how it sounded stock, assuming your amp was a good match for the pickups.


----------



## Slayer24 (May 14, 2008)

very nice one... same as Dino from Divine Heresy uses,great guitar...


----------



## Xaios (May 14, 2008)

iShred92 said:


> REALLY nice guitar... i have one question about the finish though. I was looking at some other photos http://www.portlandpercussion.com/2008ibanez/XPT04.JPG
> 
> Is that really what it looks like to the eye or did they just use a shitty camera/lighting/? (no offense to the photographer lol)
> I have NOT seen this guitar in person thats why i hope u could answer this
> ...



Ironic, I would love it if it looked like that.


----------



## Cancer (May 14, 2008)

My kingdom for one of these in an extended scale ...that would just kick so much ass.


----------



## PlagueX1 (May 14, 2008)

I agree about the extended scale. Would be so brutal then.


----------



## zimbloth (May 15, 2008)

PlagueX1 said:


> I agree about the extended scale. Would be so brutal then.



It's brutal as is IMO. I like baritones but the tension and tone on mine is perfect. I wouldn't really want the frets to be further apart, it plays great as is. Nor would I want the guitar to be brighter/twangier (it already is). The reverse headstock also adds more 'perceived' tension (yes I know it's not actual tension, but it does make the low strings play stiffer).


----------



## digitalpig (May 15, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> It's brutal as is IMO. I like baritones but the tension and tone on mine is perfect. I wouldn't really want the frets to be further apart, it plays great as is. Nor would I want the guitar to be brighter/twangier (it already is). The reverse headstock also adds more 'perceived' tension (yes I know it's not actual tension, but it does make the low strings play stiffer).




The more often I look at these pics, the more I like this one... (I started with "hell, no!" and now I'm more like "Niiice...", if you know what I mean...) I love this reversed matching headstock 

I had two normal-scale 7's (RG7-620GN, UV777PBK) and my beloved RG7-680 LTD1 baritone, and I just have to say that baritone is the real thing. Especially when you play low (well, that's what they're made for!), you hear so much more definition in the sound, it's awesome.

It's an interesting thought that the reversed headstock has the described effect, I hope I can test one of these in the near future.

Greetings from Berlin!
Felix


----------



## zimbloth (May 15, 2008)

digitalpig said:


> The more often I look at these pics, the more I like this one... (I started with "hell, no!" and now I'm more like "Niiice...", if you know what I mean...) I love this reversed matching headstock
> 
> I had two normal-scale 7's (RG7-620GN, UV777PBK) and my beloved RG7-680 LTD1 baritone, and I just have to say that baritone is the real thing. Especially when you play low (well, that's what they're made for!), you hear so much more definition in the sound, it's awesome.
> 
> ...



Felix,

While I agree baritones are cool and do assist in definition & twang, it is my opinion that you could achieve equally good results from a 25.5 assuming you had the right pickups & strings in place. It's also possible your RG7680 LTD1 has different specs and tonal properties than your UV/RG7620 which could contribute a lot to the tone you're so happy with now. 

I'm a big baritone fan. I've owned and swore by many. I absolutely adored my RG1077XL and ESP SC607B. My main point I'm trying to say is, if the scale alone is solving all your problems, I believe it's reasonable to say that the 'problem' lied with your previous guitar's makeup more so than it's scale. Pickups, strings, and tonal properties would be my guess. Just as an example, in my opinion basswood Ibanez guitars sound bland to me. The RG8 for example is a baritone 27" scale guitar, and while it sounded good, I didn't find it sounded nearly as clear or brutal as the Xiphos does despite the scale. That tells me it has more to do with the pickups and tonal character of the guitar than the scale.

I just can't imagine the XPT707 having any more attack or snarl to it than it already does. If it was 27 I think it may be even too bright and twangy. I guess I just prefer the easier playability of the 25.5, and I don't' think I'm sacrificing anything in the tone department due to the pickups, amp, etc I'm using which keep everything tight, articulate and brutal.

Anyways bro, I respect your opinion, and I'd love to see some pics of your RG baritone. I don't think I'm familiar with that model. Regarding the Xiphos though, I'm fairly confident you'd like it as is. IMO it has far superior tone than any UV or RG7 I ever owned, it's just built so much differently.

Cheers.


----------



## Kissa3 (Jun 27, 2008)

Hahah, I was also "HELL NO" for the Xiphos at first, thinking it was just an ugly design made in the influence of bad lsd + 90% alcohol, but suddenly when I saw it live it was a jaw dropper for me, now im planning on getting a custom based on the Xiphos !  life is sick no ?

Too bad the normal production xiphos has only a normal scale, no baritones, nor eights !


----------

